# IV Infusion coding - 96366



## kristen3909 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lets say a patient had Ancef infusing at multiple times during one day and they each lasted for 20 minutes. How would you code that out using the drug admin codes (96365, 96366, etc.)? (Would you treat each of the 6 infusions as separate or would you combine them to be able to count for additional hours?)

Ancef (20 min infusion)
0800, 1000, 1200, 1400, 1600, 1800

Obviously the 0800 dose would count as the 96365. However, would you combine the other infusions to be able to count for 96366 to make them over the 31 minute mark. Without combing them they are only 20 minutes so they don't make the cut off for 96366.


----------



## pammalou (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm currently struggling with the same issue...if you find an answer, can you please let me know?  I will do the same. I posted the question a month back, keep commenting to get it back in que.


----------



## jagavlik (Jun 14, 2016)

*96366*

I would like to know the answer to this question as well.

I know the initial code 96365 needs to run at least 16 mins, and if it runs beyond 60 mins to at least 91 minutes you can add the 96366, subsequent code for that next hour.

When the same drug is given again on the same day and the infusion lasted 30 mins or maybe even 20 minutes would you drop it to an IVP 96376 because it did not run at least 31 minutes?

This is where it is not clear to me.  I have someone else saying that you can use 96366.

I would appreciate any help with this.

Thanks!
Jo Ann


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 15, 2016)

*I thnik this link may help you*

https://www.aapc.com/blog/23016-infuse-yourself-with-coding-knowledge/


----------



## jagavlik (Jun 15, 2016)

+96366	Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); each additional hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	Report for intervals of greater than 30 minutes beyond one-hour increments; "also report for secondary or subsequent service after a different initial service through same IV access"


Thank you for that link, I appreciate that.  So the section that says: "also report for secondary or subsequent service after a different initial service through same IV access"
Does that mean that there is no time requirement?  If the initial administration has been coded, 96365 and the same drug runs for a second and third time, for only 30 mins or less, then you can still code 96366.

Am I understanding that correctly?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes, that's what it says


----------



## agibson (Jun 15, 2016)

The secondary or subsequent infusions must be greater than 15 minutes to use 96366.    If the secondary or subsequent infusion was 15 minutes or less then it would be 96376,


----------



## jagavlik (Jun 15, 2016)

Thank you for your response.  I kept getting hung up on the part that states that it has to run 31 minutes.


Thanks again!


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 16, 2016)

jagavlik said:


> Thank you for your response.  I kept getting hung up on the part that states that it has to run 31 minutes.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Infusion 15 minutes or less is IVP, anything above is considered an IV. +96366 is used for sequential infusion of same drug(more than 15 minutes) or an infusion greater than 1hour 30 minutes(that is from 1 hour 31 minutes onwards).
 I believe this is comprehensible.


----------

